# Travel photography competition



## softmachine (Dec 7, 2008)

Apologies if this is the wrong section to post in but you may be interested in submitting your best travel photograph for the chance to win a 12 day holiday for two to Australia, worth £6000!

All you need to do is upload a photo of your favourite place and briefly say why it means so much to you.

You can enter, and view all of the other entries, here:

www.ourfavouriteplace.co.uk

Thanks!


----------

